# Pandinus imperator (Emperor Scorpion) Life Span



## 8ball (Jun 8, 2006)

Can anybody tell me how long Pandinus imperator (The Emperor Scorpion) can live? I'm thinking of ordering one.


----------



## psionix (Jun 8, 2006)

an internet search is your friend here.

Life span is around 5-8 years in captivity, probably much shorter in the wild.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 8, 2006)

not positive, im thinking around 4-6 years? perhaps more?

but yea, ORDER ONE!


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jun 8, 2006)

I've seen the numbers 8-12 several times.


----------



## MEXICOYA415 (Jun 8, 2006)

It all depends I guess but Iv'e heard of them surpassing ten yrs.


----------

